# Small upgrade - Intel i5 3570k to i7 3770k



## BaRRoS (May 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need a small advice. 
I have an 3570k @4.5 and I can get a 3770k for 120€ (dont know the OC limit). 
Is it worth it? 

Thanks


----------



## alucasa (May 15, 2017)

Short answer: No.
Long answer: Most likely no if you had to ask.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2017)

It's not much of an upgrade at all. Sure you get HT, but it may possibly not OC as high.  If it's for gaming, just stick with the 3570k. If you absolutely have work that requires the extra threads for computing power, then maybe. At this point I still wouldn't do it, though.


----------



## Rob4642 (May 19, 2017)

You wouldn't notice much of a difference from your processor to a 4790k either. That's what I use and I can't really tell a difference to a 7700k even with ddr4. There was something like 128 intel 4th generation processors. Honestly, if it weren't for socket types, I would venture to guess a lot of the cpu's are actually the same underneath, just changed parameters like with the pentium 4 era.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 19, 2017)

Not for 120 euros. If you could get one for 75 or 80, then it might be, but not for 120. Save your money for ryzen, that's where it's at imo.


----------



## Komshija (May 19, 2017)

Simple answer - no.


----------



## droopyRO (May 19, 2017)

I would say no too, last weekend i played around with Hyper Threading on my 3770K@4.3Ghz, not much of a difference in Mankind Divided, Total War Warhammer or Metro Redux a difference of about 2-3 fps at most in the in game benchmarks.
Next upgrade will be a Ryzen 1600 save your money for that, i do


----------



## P4-630 (May 19, 2017)

If you happen to play lot's of GTA V, which can use all 8 threads, I'd say yes.
If you play mostly games that use 4 cores or less then the 4 extra threads don't make any difference, so no.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 21, 2017)

Sell ur current system and buy ryzen


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Sell ur current system and buy ryzen



i think he's looking to UPgrade


----------



## MrGenius (May 21, 2017)

For that price I definitely would do it. I wish I could find one that cheap.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 21, 2017)

In most games you will get less stutter , other than that not much else. There are a handful of games that do make good use of more threads such as Crysis 3 where the difference is noticeable , however if you are talking about the PC in your specs you will certainly be GPU limited most of the time.

So for 130 euro not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Estaric (May 21, 2017)

I honestly don't think it would be much of an upgrade. I honestly don't think your cpu would be that big of a bottleneck.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i think he's looking to UPgrade



Its easier to max his rig out with an ivb or a xeon for 1155 than change all parts out at the moment


----------



## Smanci (May 21, 2017)

Absolutely yes. It's basically a free upgrade after selling the 3570K and will be clearly ahead IF you play certain recent titles.


----------



## Estaric (May 21, 2017)

Smanci said:


> Absolutely yes. It's basically a free upgrade after selling the 3570K and will be clearly ahead IF you play certain recent titles.


If I may ask, what recent titles will he see more than maybe 5-6fps increase?


----------



## alucasa (May 21, 2017)

I think there is a mind game called "Ego" that might get some boost for having a better CPU on paper and taming upgrade itch.

Those two alone will give valid reasons for fiddling with a PC for most of us actually.


----------



## Smanci (May 21, 2017)

Estaric said:


> If I may ask, what recent titles will he see more than maybe 5-6fps increase?



Frostbite 2/3 titles, GTA V are probably the most popular. Not only an FPS increase but smoother frametimes. Been there with this same upgrade.
Again, at said price and current market value of a 3570K this is a no-brainer.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 23, 2017)

If you can sell the i5 for almost enough I'd do it. But what are the rest of your system specs? Might be better to sell your system and build a new one


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2017)

i've got three 3550s and a 3770k - short answer is no, long answer is no.

all these chips cap out around 4.5ghz without delidding and high end cooling, and the performance gains are tiny with HT on vs off.


dont get me wrong 3770k is a great chip, but unless you're selling your old one and not spending a lot of cash all up, its not really worth it.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 23, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I think there is a mind game called "Ego" that might get some boost for having a better CPU on paper and taming upgrade itch.
> 
> Those two alone will give valid reasons for fiddling with a PC for most of us actually.



Truth

This is all it really is, let's face it, otherwise how would you come across a deal like this (its not that good a deal btw, old part)

Do it only if you have time to waste.

You're essentially swapping a good quad core for a good quad core. And your current quad has a very decent OC.


----------



## trparky (May 26, 2017)

And here I was entertaining the idea of doing just that, swapping out my 3570k with the Core i7 equivalent. Damn. Now you're telling me that it would be useless to do so and that it would be simply wasting money. Damn.

And here I was thinking that more cores (or threads) would be better since well, let's face it, the multitasking load that we have now is much heavier than we had years ago. For instance, years ago most web browsers were single process affairs whereas today they are multi-process beasts chowing down on CPU cycles. Google Chrome is an example of said multi-process beasts. I have 11 Google Chrome tabs open in my browser right now with 24 Google Chrome sub-processes. Each time a process has to be swapped out and another swapped into the CPU you incur a performance penalty because it has to do a context switch which involves everything from flushing the cache, loading the cache with new data and priming the pipeline with new executable code, and then finally executing it. You lose performance when your processor does this and with as many processes and threads we have running on our systems today as versus just four years ago I have to wonder how much of a performance hit we're seeing because of it.

More cores and/or threads, even four more, could reduce the amount of context switching that a processor core has to do by 50%.


----------



## SpartanM07 (May 26, 2017)

Yes, if you play similar games as myself. I upgraded from a 3570k to a 3770k when Assassin's Creed Unity came out all because the 3570k struggled while the 3770k did not. Off the top of my head current games where the 3770k makes a large difference (from personal experience):

Crysis 3
Assassin's Creed Unity
Dishonored 2
Mass Effect Andromeda
Watch Dogs 2
GTA V

Average fps and more importantly (imo) minimum fps where higher with a 3770k. I also upgraded my RAM from 1600 CL9 to 2400 CL10 and that was also a noticeable upgrade with some games.

If you play similar games and if you can sale your 3570k, it'd be worth it to get the 3770k. If not, I'd just stick with what you've got and update to a newer AMD or Intel platform later this year.


----------



## peche (May 26, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> For that price I definitely would do it. I wish I could find one that cheap.


so do i ...


----------



## trparky (May 26, 2017)

Speaking of trying to purchase a 3770k, anyone know where one can be had without going second-hand?


----------



## peche (May 26, 2017)

trparky said:


> Speaking of trying to purchase a 3770k, anyone know where one can be had without going second-hand?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...040376?hash=item1c82a69878:g:6g4AAOSwWWxY9PQh
little expensive for me...


----------



## trparky (May 26, 2017)

Holy mother of God that's expensive. Someone is pocketing some serious profit right there. Quark would be pleased.


----------



## peche (May 26, 2017)

agreed, but the value of having that chip in a closed original box, never opened could grant his owner some pennies moar,  and also ... you know that there will be someone in this globe that might have the money and would get it no matter the insane price tag... 


Regards,


----------



## trparky (May 26, 2017)

It's almost cheaper to get a newer chip if you need the extra threads regardless of the fact that it'll give you minimal additional per-core improvements. For those people like me who are heavy multi-taskers, more cores and more threads help.


----------



## peche (May 26, 2017)

you can mostly upgrade entire platform with that price tag....


----------



## Vario (May 27, 2017)

You can get a 3770S for around $120 and I think the multiplier can be set as high as 43x but I am not sure, that would give you 4.3 Ghz.


----------



## Misiu (Jun 23, 2017)

I just upgraded from 3570k at 4.4-4.6GHz to 3770k at 4.5GHz. The upgrade cost me roughly 50 Euro after I sold my 3570k for 100 Euro. To be honest for $120 for 3770k go for it. The games like new hitman, Watchdogs 2, Gta5 will make big difference. You can sell 3570k for about $100 or more. It is a free upgrade and you will see the difference. I did not change my 3570k for years since it worked better that i7s for gaming. Now new games need more than 4 cores or 4 threads. 
Now I am happy for another couple years with my old gaming rig. Ryzen is not a choice for gamers now and new Intel platforms are expensive. 3770k for $120 it is no brainer. Good luck


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2017)

trparky said:


> it would be simply wasting money. Damn.



Yup

  I went from four core four thread to four core eight thread and the performance increase was totally unnoticeable in reality-based situations.
 Of course there are specific situations where there can be a benefit but a  thread is not equal to a core ,so having 8 threads is not like having 8 cores.  Otherwise there be no reason to buy anything above a hyper threaded i3 for anyone who needed a quad core


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2017)

wish i could get my self for  cheap a 3770K, always loved that chip


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 24, 2017)

It costed me $80-$100 dont remember exactly for upgrading a 2500k to 3770k. I game mostly on the pc and I cant see much difference, however, there are some intense Cpu games like Battlefield series, I could tell the difference.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 24, 2017)

Depending on the games you play and other usage I'd go for it.

I feel people downplay HT and how good it is in some situations, take a look at this---
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/8.html

In excess of a 15% performance gain in BF3 on a GTX 580, take that to BF4 or BF1 and I'll bet you'll be looking at more than that.
But it will depend, in other situations the performance difference maybe nill.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 26, 2017)

A friend of mine did a similar upgrade from i5 4560K to i7 4790K and it was worth it for him because he was CPU limited in CPU heavy games like BF1. Now he even upgraded to a GTX 1080 Ti and the CPU is still doing strong. In other words: i7's are much more powerful, and if you need the power it is worth it. 120 bucks isn't exactly a lot anyway, after selling the i5 you're pretty much on 0€ spend anyway.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2017)

The difference comes if you do say stream movies and game at the same time.

Look at the graphs here. It's in swedish but you'll understand the graphs. BF1, a stream of that and a stream of a movie at the same time overwhelms the i5.


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2017)

I've owned both and still own the 3770K. They are pretty similar.  I found that the 3770K lets me run a lot more stuff at once without feeling bogged down.  Looking on eBay, The 3570K is worth about $80, 3770K is surprisingly worth about $180, so you are looking at $100 to upgrade it not including transactional costs and shipping.

If you did the 3770S and you have a Z68 or Z77 board, you'd only be out $50 as the 3770S usually goes for around $130, and you'd go up to 4.3 I think which is only 200 mhz shy of the average 3770K and a negligible difference.  Found this CPUZ from google showing a 4.58Ghz 3770S.   I wouldn't bother with base clock overclock personally I'd just run a 43x multi and leave it be.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 26, 2017)

@Vario great suggestion. The only thing I would caution the OP on with that 3770S being overclcked is that the max he can overclock and keep all cores is 3.9. After that cores start dropping out. At 4.3, only one core is running at that speed.  The k wouldn't have that limitation. 

Even so, it's a great suggestion and cheaper for OP, because many think you have to have a k to overclock on SB and IB.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2017)

Vario said:


> I've owned both and still own the 3770K. They are pretty similar.  I found that the 3770K lets me run a lot more stuff at once without feeling bogged down.  Looking on eBay, The 3570K is worth about $80, 3770K is surprisingly worth about $180, so you are looking at $100 to upgrade it not including transactional costs and shipping.
> 
> If you did the 3770S and you have a Z68 or Z77 board, you'd only be out $50 as the 3770S usually goes for around $130, and you'd go up to 4.3 I think which is only 200 mhz shy of the average 3770K and a negligible difference.  Found this CPUZ from google showing a 4.58Ghz 3770S.   I wouldn't bother with base clock overclock personally I'd just run a 43x multi and leave it be.
> View attachment 91503



when i tested a 2400S here, the turbo clocks were similar to a 2400 but in intel burn test it'd run a lot lower for all four cores than the regular (~3Ghz max vs 3.7GHz or so) - the 3770s is very likely similar, and will run a lot slower than the regular or K chip.


----------



## Vario (Aug 27, 2017)

Mussels said:


> when i tested a 2400S here, the turbo clocks were similar to a 2400 but in intel burn test it'd run a lot lower for all four cores than the regular (~3Ghz max vs 3.7GHz or so) - the 3770s is very likely similar, and will run a lot slower than the regular or K chip.


Interesting some kind of thermal throttle maybe?  Then maybe get the 3770.  I had a 1230v2 and it was a lot slower than a 3570K at some things, I clocked it to 3.5 Ghz (+2 bin multi was max it did, I didn't have much luck with base clock), however it had the best IMC of any of the Ivys I have owned and it also undervolted like a champion, I had it running .8V for 3.5 Ghz on intel burn test!  It had a much better IMC than the 3570K so while my total crap dud delidded 3570k that maxed at 4.4 Ghz () was able to win at some single thread stuff and could only run ram at 1600 (  ), the 1230v2 was able to keep up with it to an extent with 2400 ram and 3.5 with 4 more thread.  My current i7 doesn't run ram quite as well as the 1230v2 but it clocks to 4.8 for benchmark stable.

OP could also get a Sandy i7 2600-2700K but that PCI-E 3.0 is really worth it long term if you're going to go the distance with it.

Ebay search reveals the 3770 (non K) is about $138, not a bad deal.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 28, 2017)

If you like to open 1 million tabs in your browser, then having a HT enabled CPU can help a lot.


----------

